# Another Question, bales of shredded paper?



## rubyviewminis (Feb 13, 2013)

Well, looks like our little town is coming into the 21st century! The feed store is now carrying bales of shredded paper and I wondered who uses it? Would it be a good alternative until the foal is finally here? I have thrown away so much shredded paper since no one seems to want it in their packages I mail, gee I can't understand why lol. I would think it would *stick* to the mats, and just emptying my shredder's basket can be a nightmare of static cling shreds everywhere, I can just picture itty bitty shreds clinging all over the stall and blowing into the chicken run! But kitty likes it.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 13, 2013)

I can just imagine kitty



Sorry I have never used it so I wouldn't know but if I had to choose from paper or shavings paper would win


----------



## Gone_Riding (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't know if I'd use it. I've never heard of it being used. I agree with Castle Rock Miniatures. I'd use a cheep hay too.


----------

